# Makita Battery Charger seems dangerous to me, anyone else have similar issue?



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

At first I thought it was the wiring of the outlet I was using to connect my Makita Li-Ion battery charger, but its the charger as it happens at every outlet in my house. When I plug it in, you see a big spark. I burned one of my outlets plugging it in and had to reset the fuse. It has always happened since day of purchase.

I've tried with a battery connected before plugging in and without and it happens both ways. I have a Makita DC18RA Rapid Battery Charger for Li-Ion Batteries.

It scares the hell out of me everytime I plug it in. I think i'm going to get electrocuted or start a fire, once its plugged in its fine. I was thinking of attaching it to a surge protector and just switching it on and off.

This just doesn't seem correct or safe? Is mine defective in some way?

Any advice? Anyone have a similar issue? Is plugging it into a 20amp GFCI outlet safe? I would think so.

EDIT: to clarify, the spark happens only at initial plugin, it isn't constantly doing it. The batteries charge fine as well but yeah it's scary still.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't have that one… but that doesnt sound right to me… I wouldn't use it until you can have it serviced…


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I would return it to Makita.
See if we would have the Coffee Lounge you would get more feed back as we have quite a few elecrician on the site.


----------



## stevecabinum (Sep 26, 2010)

I've had one for years and they all do the same thing. There's an active circuit in the charger that likens it to plugging in a lamp with the switch on. This is what causes the spark you're referring to in your post. Nothing to worry about. I have a dedicated space in my shop where it lives and only unplug when necessary.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

not safe a charger shuold not ignight with a big spark or a little one 
something is wrong with the electronic in it or a connection terminal

they shuold take it back and give you a new

take care
Dennis


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks. I'll call today.

Steve, I dont think anything that burns an outlet when plugging it in can be considered safe. Its reassuring though to know that yours does this too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

GMman
wrong conclusion to come with after just 8 minuts
See if we would have the Coffee Lounge you would get more feed back as we have quite a few elecrician on the site.

Dennis


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

GMman that really wasn't necessary to post that.

And electricians can see these forums too. I think its a product issue though, not a wiring issue in my house.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Eric, 
You definitely have a defective charger. I have this unit and have had it for 2 1/2 years. And never anything like what you are describing. A call to Makita will get you a return ticket and shipping, I'm sure.Their customer is one of the best.
Best wishes, Rand


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to agree with Steve. Mine does the same thing.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I think you need to have it serviced.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been researching getting a cordless Li-ion drill/impact driver combo set, and there is supposedly a known issue with the Makita chargers eating the battery life of the batteries. Not sure if that's related to the spark, but it could be.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine does it.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

wont be able to call until tomorrow 

So it sounds like a lot of people have this issue then?

live4ever, i love the drills though. The charger is a rapid charger(15 min to charge) and I have had them for almost a year now. I do charge them frequently though, but haven't noticed the battery life getting shorter. I wasn't paying too much attention to that but now I may.


----------



## funchuck (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the Makita Li-Ion set, and mine doesn't do this. If it did, it would've gone right back to the store (bought on Amazon). Mine is about a year old, if that matters.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My charger has done the same thing ever since I got it. Never burned the plugin or tripped the breaker. Eric, please let us know what they say.

Tom


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

My chargers have never done that, It means it has a load on it when you plug it in. I can't say if it is normal for that charger or not. You will see the same thing plugging in an electric heater that is turned on before you plug it in. Not dangerous unless the charger is defective.


----------



## BradNail (Feb 23, 2009)

My charger sparks every time I plug it in so I called Makita today and their tech support guy said, "yup, that's the way it is…" He was totally aware of the issue… even said he owned one that sparked too. His suggestion was to use a power strip with a switch. So I guess that's how it is… (I really like the drill and the fast charging though.)

Brad


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I have one like Eric's. 2-3 years old. Works fine. Nothing like what you describe. Batteries have worked well too. I purchased the impact not the drill, but that shouldn't matter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The swith on the power strip just contains the spark where yoi ucan't see it. As long as it is normal to start under load, it is not dangerous in normal places. Probably don't want to plug it in in a garage full of wood dust!!


----------



## herg1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bradnail -

IF the Tech at Makita stated it is OK ask him/her to send a letter stating that and then post it. If the charger is tripping a 20 amp breaker that is a problem. I could see a a small spark the first time it was plugged in to charge a capacitor but not after that.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry I've been meaning to call them but keep forgetting to get the serial and model numbers to use so I can call at work before their support lines close.

However, I have purchased a 1000 joule surge protector and now I don't see a spark when I turn the surge protector on so thats a little more comforting being able to just flip that switch when I want to use it instead of hoping I dont get electrocuted.

I'll update this after I call sometime this week.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I have the same charger and do not have a spark when I plug it in.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Since Makita says there is nothing wrong with the charger and with my experience troubleshooting electrical problems, my guess is the spark has more to do with internal the shape of the contacts in your individual outlets. Most of the time, when you plug something in that is under load, the spark is shrouded; therefore, you do not see it. If the load is bigger (longer spark) or the initial point of contact closer to the front of the outlet, you see it.


----------



## Vong (Jan 24, 2011)

Haven't experienced this either… will have to get a few together and test it out myself.


----------



## smallwoodshop (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm on my second one, and both had the same issue. Every single time I plugged it in, I received sparks. The last time I plugged it in it produced sparks and when I pulled it out (after charging several batteries), I felt a jolt run through my body and almost thought a fire had started.

I'm done. The sad part is that I have most of the Makita tool line for this battery. Below is an image I took today. I went to Home Depot and they wouldn't take it back, told me to talk to the manufacturer.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I have plugged mine to a surge protector to remove that initital scary surge. I haven't received a single spark since doing that


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Mine sparks as well. At least it doesn't have a fan that sounds like a coffee grinder like my last one did. I wonder what's up with Makita and their chargers.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Got the same one and does the same thing, I never really worry about it. I had the same thought as mentioned above like plugging in a lamp with the switch on.


----------



## lionelttrain (May 9, 2013)

Recently bought a Makita impact driver and drill set. My charger sparked as well. Contacted and the local Makita service rep and he had not heard of this problem. They replaced it immediately; however, the new one sparks as well. I will advise them today of this continuing issue. I am very happy with the impact driver but the spark is strong enough to scorch the plug prongs and leave a carbon deposit on the outlet. That is unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Both of mine are plugged in to one surge protector and stay plugged in and on all the time. No sparks.
Try plugging it in to the surge protector with the switch on and see if it trips.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have both Bosch and Metabo Li-ion tools and they don't spark. Any Makita tools I have use either Ni-Cad or Ni-Mh batteries and they don't spark. The wide blade on the plug is the neutral (white). Are you sure the house wiring is correct? Sometimes wiring devices get installed backwards by non-electricians (and some electricians). I did the same thing myself when I was wiring up my shop, but luckily, I discovered my mistake and corrected it. Regardless of what Makita says, it doesn't sound normal to me. To have a spark that would burn the contact, a pretty high current would have to be involved. See if you can check what the input power is for the charger. If the charger draws a few amps, it could cause sparking, but if the current draw is < an amp, it shouldn't spark.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

My makita Li ion charger has a big electrical draw when first plugged in also, never thought anything of it. It keeps the batteries charged just fine.


----------



## lionelttrain (May 9, 2013)

I had an electrician check the house wiring and its fine. I contacted the local Makita service manager and told him that the replacement charger sparked like the one I returned. He contacted tech support in the national office and they confirmed that Makita chargers have a closed circuit, much the same as plugging in a tool with the switch in the on position. His answer was yes; under the right conditions, they will spark. He suggested I could leave it plugged into a dedicated outlet or use a power bar with an on - off switch. I am very pleased with the tools it charges so I will use switched power bar.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a Panasonic charger, it says in the owner's manual to expect that and it's normal.


----------



## MajesticCrane (Nov 9, 2020)

Eric, I have a makita DC18RA charger, it also arced in every outlet I plugged it into, this seems to be a common occurrence with this charger.
I took the charger apart (4 screws) I cleaned the two silver charging terminals with a q-tip and rubber alchohol, (Accumulated dust) let it dry and put the charger back together, I plugged the charger into an outlet, no arc.
I hope this helps…

MajesticCrane


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Eric, I have a makita DC18RA charger, it also arced in every outlet I plugged it into, this seems to be a common occurrence with this charger.
> I took the charger apart (4 screws) I cleaned the two silver charging terminals with a q-tip and rubber alchohol, (Accumulated dust) let it dry and put the charger back together, I plugged the charger into an outlet, no arc.
> I hope this helps…
> 
> ...


Just so you know Eric's post was from 01-04-2011 12:26 PM. Good to know about the cleaning.

Welcome to LJ


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Without telling you how to possibly suck duck eggs you may wish to consider this as just good engineering practice.

*Connecting *
Always have the power off when inserting the plug into the mains outlet
Connect the load and then apply mains power.

*Disconnecting*
Mains power off 
load off
Un plug the charger.

*Why *

Because most chargers are switched mode power supplies.
Applying mains power with out a load may reduce the life of your power supply

Similar to over revving you car engine with out a load.
Or running your HIFi without the speakers connected

It may not fail initially but reduces the *MTBF* factor


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Without telling you how to possibly suck duck eggs you may wish to consider this as just good engineering practice.
> 
> *Connecting *
> Always have the power off when inserting the plug into the mains outlet
> ...


You know the procedure for egg sucking?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Not so loud AlaskaGuy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Without telling you how to possibly suck duck eggs you may wish to consider this as just good engineering practice.
> 
> *Connecting *
> Always have the power off when inserting the plug into the mains outlet
> ...


Sounds like poor design to me. Why don't they turn the device on when the battery is inserted to charge? Couple cents added cost?


----------

